# Best budget coffee machine



## krisc2 (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone got any ideas on what I should buy?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Go to the new members section, there are a multitude of stickies and threads covering this very subject.

Ian


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Budget is first priority. Need to factor in the purchase of a grinder as well. Don't make the mistake of scrimping on this - it's as important a purchase as the espresso machine. Consider buying used too - will make your budget go further. Above all, do your homework and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions on the forum. Place is a great source of information and guidance.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What is your budget?


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Two posts and you want the world on a plate...

I agree it is all in the new members thread, and if you can't make the effort to type more then neither ca...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

*see above posts*

Do your homework and then you'll get some real answers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You didnt reply to the first post you made in october last year, it really helps if you are interactive on here


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Well said Dave!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

As above.

There is also a wealth of very helpful info on the forum which you would be well advised to make use of as well. People are more than willing to share their experience and knowledge. I wouldn't be where I am now without them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

krisc2 said:


> Anyone got any ideas on what I should buy?


Hi it would be useful it you could read these threads and then ask opinions on anything you might be interested in

Otherwise your initial question is too open ended for us to answer effectively

.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17519-Machines-what-do-you-get-for-your-money

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for those links, Mrboots2u, really great info.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

inkydog said:


> Thanks for those links, Mrboots2u, really great info.


The voice of reason


----------



## krisc2 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry for the small message I was in a rush out to work but I wanna say thanks for everyone's effort with answering my question to the best of there ability with so little information!


----------



## krisc2 (Oct 2, 2014)

Back to my question I'm a novice but I'm really looking for an nice looking small compact machine that does the best bang for buck espresso's my price range is maximum £200 I already have a deliongi grinder and lots of beans to try any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated thanks guys an sorry again for the short message at the start of this post kris ;-)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I would suggest looking at a used Gaggia Classic however you would need a grinder capable to grind fine enough to pair with it (or any espresso machine).

Which Delonghi grinder do you have? As it might be perfectly capable for a Moka pot or French press but won't produce anything fine / consistent enough for an espresso machine with a non pressurised basket.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£100-120 second hand Gaggia Classic

£80-ish second hand MC2


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> £100-120 second hand Gaggia Classic
> 
> £80-ish second hand MC2


Hit the nail on the head with 2 simple recommendations.









Ian


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

That would do it in budget. Used is the way forward


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> £100-120 second hand Gaggia Classic
> 
> £80-ish second hand MC2


I was going to suggest hunting for a Silvia second hand, but given your current grinder this seems like the best advice you'll get.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I would certainly agree with the classic/mc2 combination if you are happy going secondhand - as with anything secondhand you need to be a bit careful and have a good idea of what you are looking for/at.

if you set a £200 budget and want new, then you will be limited to a machine that uses pressurised baskets and a small burr grinder if you want to grind fresh beans.

you will have a much better chance of decent espresso with the classic/mc2.

i started with a new dualit espressivo (140ish at the time) and a cusiniart burr grinder (50) but it had limitations in making good espresso. Milk frothing was a bit hit and miss too but i could make a decent cappucino most of the time.

i would also add that your budget needs to factor in a few accessories - tamper, milk jug, thermometer, scales, cloths, cups (20-30 quid at least)


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Check the stickies. Fairly sure they give a breakdown of the best bang for your buck.

Probably a rhino/porlex/hario hand grinder and a decent, refurbished/second hand classic. You're not going to get new stuff with that budget.

MC2 is good, you might have to wait for a second hand one though. And then as StuartS says, you'll have to factor in tamper, milk jug and unpressurised/blind baskets at least.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm quite happy with my Dualit Espressivo at the min, though have a decent grinder bought from the sales section on here (even though the courier dropped, and since found out, bent it - beware of couriers..). I'm also quite happily using my French press when I can't be bothered waiting for my Dualit to warm up.

I'm looking at fleabay at the minute and wondering whether to go 'Classic' or reach out for a Pavoni lever since I only have the odd drink on an evening. maybe more on a non-working weekend. Being technically minded and from an engineering background the levers seam to call out to me..


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=21676 - buy this grinder


----------

